# How Much Rep Needed?



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

hey guys

how much rep does it take to get to the center of a the tootse pop?

how much rep do you need to be full


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2007)

ask me in another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2007)

i thank you all for your kind words and support. i really try my best to make this fun for everyone. this site is my favorite place to be. i've actually scheduled my day around my postings in the past. i know i need a life. i'm back at work now so i get to see the real world all day. this is still my favorite place though. love ya all and thanks again.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 28, 2007)

What is that you getting rep FDD....


----------



## mogie (Apr 28, 2007)

That is how you gracefully accept rep. That is the first session of rep 101. Thank you all for showing up we meet again next week.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 2, 2007)

iloveyou


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (May 2, 2007)

why???????


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jun 1, 2007)

Head of the Class status. "geek-cred"


----------



## cali-high (Jun 4, 2007)

well i wanted to inform you all...to remember to give me rep before you leave the thread thankyou


----------



## 420101 (Jun 4, 2007)

Rep-o-olics101


----------



## SHAMAN (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi my name is SHAMAN..
It has been a weeks since I last got +REP.
Yes it is hard to handle I JONES for it every day...........
I try to move on, life will go on... 
I don't need +REP to help me grow...
I say this every day to help me cope with the pain of opening up to no rep..

I am SHAMAN and I am a REP-O-HOLIC help me fall off the wagon.....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 4, 2007)

love is love and anything else is delusion..... you feel your ego reject this thought.. you feel your ego react to this thoughtl... just breath and move past the thoughts and let the truth arise...

the only god s consciousness.. the only prayer is BREATH and the only religion is humanity... iloveyou


----------

